# 5 DIY Ways to Turn Your Shed Defender into a Dog Halloween Costume



## Administrator

From Edgar Allen Poe’s “The Raven”, to a frilly pink Unicorn, we were inspired to dress up Shed Defenders for Halloween. Functional… and fashionable!​
You’ve seen them on Jimmy Kimmel Live, and we showcased them as soon as we saw them at a trade show. It’s the Shed Defender, a onesie made just for dogs that helps with a slew of common pet issues. Made from lightweight, eco-friendly fabric, the Shed Defender controls pet hair and dander, can replace the cone of shame, and helps dogs with skin conditions and allergies.It also helps control anxiety – and this is especially important around Halloween. The Shed Defender has a snug fit that applies gentle pressure to help dogs feel safe and confident while reducing anxiety. So when the doorbell rings with little ghouls and goblins looking for candy, your pooch will feel a lot calmer. And if you’re taking your dog trick or treating, the Shed Defender will keep your pup warm and comfortable as you walk from house to house in the cool fall weather.Whether you’re staying at home, going trick or treating, or going to a party, we’ve taken five Shed Defenders and dressed them up with accessories for Halloween. That way, on November 1, you can go back to using your Shed Defender like you did before!

*Edgar Allan Poe’s “The Raven”​*








Sporting a Black Mini Shed Defender, Zed embodies the classic Gothic poem “The Raven.” To spook it up, I cut off the leg part from a pair of old black leggings. I just needed enough to cover Zed’s head – measuring about 4 inches in length. I cut out two ear holes and hot glued black feathers to the top of the legging cap. Now all I need to do is teach Zed to say “Nevermore!”

*Pretty Pink Unicorn*








Who doesn’t want to be a unicorn? As you can tell, Oscar is living the pink, frilly dream! His XXS Hot Pink Shed Defender is the perfect backdrop for Oscar’s unicorn fantasy. I hot glued a bit of pink tulle to an elastic band, using beads to bling it out, and added Velcro tabs to keep it on while he pranced around the house. Finishing it up is a pink sparkly unicorn horn headband – a truly magical doggy costume!

*Innocent Devil*








Zed can pull off an innocent look in a Red Shed Defender, but I know what devilish thoughts lurk behind those puppy dog eyes! I was going to buy devil accessories from a pet store, but once I saw the price tag, I took myself to the dollar store. There, I purchased devil horns and a bow tie made for humans at a fraction of the cost. In order for the horns to fit Zed’s little head, I cut the horns from the headband and hot glued the fabric to a piece of elastic. If you’re doing this, you can either glue Velco tabs or tie the ends of the elastic to secure them to your dog’s head. For the bow tie, I tied off the excess elastic and it fit comfortably around Zed’s neck. Now, Zed’s ready to guard the gates of heck!

*Great White Shark*








Just when you thought it was safe to go in the water—it’s a Great White Oscar! I’ve had this adorable shark hat forever, but never had an outfit to pair with it. The White Shed Defender was the perfect fit. Oscar is ready to terrorize the ocean… if only he wasn’t afraid of the water.

*Emperor Penguin*








Morgan Freeman would be impressed with Zed’s impersonation of an Emperor Penguin. This one was super easy. I had a penguin hat but I was missing the actual penguin costume. What I did have was a Black Shed Defender, and it fit the (penguin) bill. I may pull this ensemble out for our annual holiday card photo!
If you don’t have the time or you’re not the creative type, Shed Defender has got you covered for Halloween looks. They’re now available in Leopard and Camo prints – but supply is limited, so you’ll want to order yours now. Shed Defenders come in an array of colors, are available in sizes mini to giant, and start at $39.99.

~ PetGuide


----------

